# Comcast Xfinity X1 Platform



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

When I logged into my Comcast account the other night, there was an option to upgrade to Xfinity X1.

What are the main features of X1 over regular Xfinity cable? It looks like there is a built-in DVR with both cloud and hard-drive based storage.

Can a TiVo Roamio access X1 programming (i.e., things stored in the cloud)? Is X1 even beneficial with a TiVo? I love my TiVo -- had one since they were first introduced -- and I don't want to change platforms for DVR.

I was initially not wanting Xfinity on Demand since we've been using an Apple TV to purchase movies through iTunes, but my wife and I were discussing it and it would be nice to not need to switch inputs on the TV to purchase movies if the prices are the same or better. I don't think I need X1 in order to get Xfinity on Demand.

Are there any limitations to not getting X1? (i.e., will I not be able to access certain channels now or in the future?)


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

geekmedic said:


> When I logged into my Comcast account the other night, there was an option to upgrade to Xfinity X1. What are the main features of X1 over regular Xfinity cable? It looks like there is a built-in DVR with both cloud and hard-drive based storage.


Before making any decision about X1 (or the soon to come X2) I'd spend a little time reading the X1 forum.

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/X1/bd-p/X1

Now it's true that 99% of folks never log on to a forum to say their system "works fine" but a bit of reading led me to investigate TiVo and I'm quite happy with my decision to return all of my Comcast STBs and go all TiVo.

It seems Comcast's X1 system works fine if: 1) you get a knowledgeable installer; 2) your home wiring is perfect; 3) your inbound and outbound signal strengths are perfect.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

geekmedic said:


> I was initially not wanting Xfinity on Demand since we've been using an Apple TV to purchase movies through iTunes, but my wife and I were discussing it and it would be nice to not need to switch inputs on the TV to purchase movies if the prices are the same or better. I don't think I need X1 in order to get Xfinity on Demand.


You should have Xfinity on Demand on your Roamio within a short time (Comcast has committed to everybody having it by June), if you don't already.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

So X1 requires its own set-top boxes? If so, then that's a deal-breaker. I love the TiVo UI, season passes, etc. and don't want to give that up. I have Minis all throughout the house (7 of them) and love it. In fact, I dread the day that CableCARDs no longer exist and TiVo can't function with Comcast or the day they stop making TiVo's. I'm not one that's looking forward to the transition away from traditional TV to streaming everything.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

It's my understanding that what Comcast brands as "X1" is essentially the software on a newer DVR. References to recorded and cloud content is simply DVR recordings and normal Comcast On Demand. The "X1" simply integrates this all together into a unified search and discovery User interface. 

An upgrade to X1 is nothing more that more money for a different Comcast DVR (5 tuner) with newer software than the standard Comcast DVR.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

geekmedic said:


> So X1 requires its own set-top boxes?


Yes -- new STBs and "professional" installation. And more $$$ per month.


----------



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

I just went from a directv dvr to a X1. I was the first kid on my block to get tivo so many years ago. I bought a sony sat t60 directivo. So I have used al, 3 platforms.

X1 is good. Much better than anything else and I love that on demand which I have never had before is integrated.

But the box has faults. A lot of them. They all stem to bad menus and system crashes which are daily.

There is nothing better than tivo but I have been reluctant given my free 6 months of comcast dvr...3 months to go.

Stay with tivo. Romeo is way too cool and way expensive.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

tatergator1 said:


> It's my understanding that what Comcast brands as "X1" is essentially the software on a newer DVR. References to recorded and cloud content is simply DVR recordings and normal Comcast On Demand. The "X1" simply integrates this all together into a unified search and discovery User interface.


Partially true. From what I've read, the X2 platform actually does DVR functionality to the cloud. But it's not released yet. It also sounded like it was a totally separate platform and not merely a software upgrade to X1.


----------

